# Use a rusted USB connector?



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

I’ve been using a 500 GB LaCie portable for backing up data on my Mac.

Unfortunately, due to some negligence on my part the metal of the USB at the end of the connector that plugs into the port in the computer has got rusted.

Now I’ve recently got a new MBP and am worried if using the rusted connector can harm the new MBP’s USB port in any way.

Getting a new connector for the external is not possible.

Should I get a new external HDD or is it okay to use the old one?

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Coating is usually nickel or copper. Are you sure it's rust? You could try to remove it with any rust removal product that contains oxalic acid. Protect yourself (rubber gloves). Rust is actually harmful.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

its the connecter on the Drive? or the connector on the cable? I am not understanding why you cannot just replace the cable? It just a USB cable.


----------

